# FYI... Men Love Cars



## Reggie Printemps (Mar 2, 2017)

It's a fact... men love cars. Cars play an essential role in their daily lives . Some use cars as a status symbol, to flaunt and let other guys admire from a distance. Others have cars for their meaningful purpose of getting from point A to point B. In few circumstances, a car can be a sound investment if carefully selected. No matter how we look at it, life without a car can be stressful and sometimes uneventful. 

Let's take a look at the 3 types of cars one may possess throughout his life. First, is the rental. The rental car is used on a temporary basis. Being that the rental car may go through many temporary owners at any given time, very little attachment is made to the rental. Many times, a man will allow his friends to use his rental for their convenience and pleasure. Since the use of the rental is temporary, maintenance and proper up keeping is seldom practiced by the temporary owner. Why spend unnecessary funds on a car that someone else maybe driving on any given day? The rental is there just to satisfy needs and obligations that may occur at the moment. 

Next is the extended, yet temporary ownership of a leased vehicle. Lease vehicles sometimes allow the owner to afford a vehicle that may not be practical or affordable for a long period of time. Unlike the rental, the lease is treated with more care and compassion since it provides more than just a daily get around and is specifically chosen by the owner. Therefore, the owner chooses not to share this vehicle for the lease term. The term on the lease varies in length. At the end of the lease term, negotiation can be made to take full ownership or terminate the relationship of the contract. Many times, it is easier to pursue another vehicle once the term is complete since this lease vehicle's purpose have been served. There have documented instances where men have become attached to their leased vehicle and decide to pay the heavy price of maintaining ownership after their term agreement has ended. 

Lastly, we come to the purchased vehicle. The man who purchases his car sees long term value in this vehicle. Knowing that this vehicle is not only an investment, but also a necessary asset, the owner takes great care of this prize possession. Proper maintenance and upkeep is usually practiced with this vehicle. Mistreatment of this car by anyone else usually angers the individual owner. Although, he may sometimes misuse or abuse this vehicles, he understands that any damage caused in the process will be his responsibility to repair. The purchased vehicle may not be the most appealing at times, but it suits its user's individualized needs. 

Every guy would love to own a practical car, lease a dream car, and have a rental for daily use of reckless driving, but it may not be be financially, emotionally, or manageably feasible. It is important to base your car ownership on where you are in your life. Think about whether you're ready to invest in long time ownership and maintenance of a car or just need something to drive when you feel like it. Many guys find it more beneficial to purchase a car and keep a beautiful lease for a temporary period to avoid putting the unnecessary miles on the car he plans on keeping for longevity. Please understand, that may be costly! 

Rules to remember:

1. If you return your rental, don't get upset if it's not available or being used by someone else. Rentals are for everyone with a credit card and a decent driving history.

2. Never spend money accessorizing a rental. Someone else may benefit from your expenses. 

3. If you have two or more lease vehicles, at any breech of contract, you may end up with no vehicle. You may end up renting cars until you can get yourself together to purchase or lease another vehicle. 

4. The better your credit, the better the vehicle you may purchase. If you have trouble maintained a job or lack financial discipline, you may have to purchase from a buy here, pay here. These vehicles are usually in poorer condition and have high mileage. Sometimes, you may get lucky and land you a good one with high miles.

5. When purchasing a used vehicle, checking the car fax may not tell you everything you need to know. There are usually incidents that aren't reported. However, if you're aware of certain incidents and still decide to purchase, you're at your own risk. 

Signed, 

D.A.S.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

All my BMW's are paid for, so what do you want to do now spam bot ?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> All my BMW's are paid for, so what do you want to do now spam bot ?


?:scratchhead:?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Was that a subliminal message about the three types of relationships???


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think this is the weirdest first post I've ever seen.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Change the words rental to girlfriend and vehicle to woman and it starts making sense.
On a different point I'm out of beer.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I think this is the weirdest first post I've ever seen.


Agreed. And we have seen some pretty off the wall first posts over the years lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I like tater tots.

I purchase all my vehicles. Never one for leasing. Feels like throwing money away.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> I like tater tots.


Me, too! 😮

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Maricha75 said:


> Me, too! 😮
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Did your husband get to Florida ok.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Did your husband get to Florida ok.


I put an update on the thread. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

My car backfires and despite pushing all the buttons doesn't always start. I also noticed it accommodates five which is four more seats than I need. So I called 1-877-Kars4Kids and donated it today.


----------

